
Nvidia’s DGX SuperPOD Cluster for AI Training - Katydid
https://www.nextplatform.com/2019/06/18/inside-nvidias-dgx-superpod-cluster/
======
nabla9
Not mentioned in the article, but Nvidia bought Mellanox last March.

